# New to Audi's, TTs and this forum.



## Panzerbuilder (10 mo ago)

Hi all. Just purchased a 2007 Mk2 3,2 V6 with 83K on the clock. All the work was done prior to me getting it so maybe it was someone who is / was on this forum. Shout out if you was and let me know of any issues I should know about.

Based in Hull, East Yorkshire that first thing I need is another key, so I have already contacted Auto Solutions after checking out this site. Already looking at what else i can do. 

The photos are taken from the video that was sent to me. After a clean I'll get a few better ones. 

Cheers Rich.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rich, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Panzerbuilder (10 mo ago)

Cheers H. Looking forward to finding a few tips and maybe some upgrades. (Don't tell the wife!)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Panzerbuilder* - Welcome to the Forum. 

I recommend the following posts to anyone just buying a new (used) TT. This way if you don't have the maintenance history, you can get yours sorted and at least start with a known baseline. The 3.2 VR6 is generally is a pretty solid engine so you shouldn't have any issues to worry about. But you will want to keep an eye on the timing chain stretch, which you can monitor yourself with an OBDII diagnostic device like VCDS, OBDeleven, etc. Click *here*.

With regards to the body/paint work, one former Forum member I know lives in Hull and is a professional sprayer. I've sent him an email with a picture of your front fender and a link to this post. Hopefully he's still around and will drop by. He's a great guy, wicked sense of humor, and really knows his stuff when it comes to this sort of thing.








FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Recommended Maintenance & Service


Thanks to Barr_End for this excellent list of maintenance topics. :) The standard Audi maintenance schedule does not cover many of these issues, and from over a decade of Mk2 experience, these recommendations should be followed, especially by new owners who may not have a service history for...




www.ttforum.co.uk












FAQ - Mk2 3.2 VR6 (BUB) Maintenance & Service


Maintenance & Service - As the title indicates, these are service and maintenance procedures specific to the 3.2 VR6 (BUB) engine. For a better idea of what's inside, I've linked a YouTube video from 2007 of a cut-away 3.2 VR6 engine which shows many of the hidden features like the cyclone...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Panzerbuilder (10 mo ago)

Cheers SJP.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Rich, Welcome


----------



## Panzerbuilder (10 mo ago)

Thanks Molinos.


----------



## EssexV6 (Apr 25, 2021)

Welcome fellow MK2 V6 owner


----------



## Panzerbuilder (10 mo ago)

TVM.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Welcome Rich. Car looks sweet! Especially with the red calipers and interior accents.
As Swiss says, I'm in Hull (well, Brough, just down the road) so if you have any paintwork problems just give me a shout. I also help out a good friends body shop occasionally and they're based in Hull too.
Thanks for the kind words Swiss, you're making me blush


----------



## Panzerbuilder (10 mo ago)

Hi Stiff. You might of heard me yesterday. I was at Brough club for a retirement do. 2 years late due to covid. :-( No paint issues, but good to know a professional contact. Just in case.  Don't know why SJP thought I had issues but hey ho.  Lovely weather. Nearly was out on the bike earlier but the V6 won today.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

So that was _you_ keeping me up till the early hours of the morning!
No, I'm at the other end of Brough so it can't have been that. Must have been the dodgy Domino's.
I guess Swiss must have noticed the same thing as me. It looked like some marks on that right front wing. Must be just on the picture, which is a bonus. It really looked like scratches!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ @ *Panzerbuilder* - "_Don't know why SJP thought I had issues..."_ Because of this photo and my old eyes. Now looking at it more carefully, I can see this is the reflection of a car, not a ding.  But hey, you just got a great intro to one of the legendary members of this Forum. One of the few I have actually met in person and hope to get back over and visit again when the world calms down.


----------



## Panzerbuilder (10 mo ago)

As promised, a little later than planned, here are hopefully some better photos of the car. Just washed after a jaunt to Sheffield on Friday night.

Looking at doing the spare wheel mod I found in the forum. So that will keep me busy for a weekend or two.


----------

